
Show HN: Catch up on your video backlog by converting them to an audio podcast - Jasber
http://listenlater.io/?ref=hn
======
tejcirkulate
This is really really useful idea.

I've been looking for something like this for a while. I generally like to
take my YT playlist of mostly talks, etc and hear while driving.

Would love to see this turned into a mobile app.

